# middle name for wren



## time

i am really struggling... we are pretty set on wren as a first name but not 100% as people's reactions are upsetting me (only mentioned it to close family as hubby is scared people will steal it and he just loves it)

but because it is a little 'different' we would like a middle name that is pretty and quite normal.. maybe something along the lines of isabelle?

what do you think sounds nice with wren? or do you think with such a unique name we shouldn't have a middle name?!


----------



## MamaBear1

Wren is beautiful and spunky.

Wren Sofia/Sophia
Wren Charlotte
Wren Catherine
Wren Isabel
Wren Elizabeth
Wren Margaret
Wren Caroline
Wren Coraline


----------



## Emmy6262

time said:


> i am really struggling... we are pretty set on wren as a first name but not 100% as people's reactions are upsetting me (only mentioned it to close family as hubby is scared people will steal it and he just loves it)
> 
> but because it is a little 'different' we would like a middle name that is pretty and quite normal.. maybe something along the lines of isabelle?
> 
> what do you think sounds nice with wren? or do you think with such a unique name we shouldn't have a middle name?!

I absolutely LOVE Wren. 

I think 
Wren Elisabeth 
Wren Marie 
Wren Elise 
Wren Eilley


----------



## catfromaus

Smething long- so Isabelle works well
Wren Elizabeth
Wren Gabriella
Wren Francesca


----------



## leahsbabybump

Im not so keen on wren only beacuse its a huge kitchen manufacturer in the UK not sure were you are they have tons of showrooms and fit kitchens and bedrooms :-/ 
Gabriella on th eotherhand what someone mentioned is a lovely name i ike that


----------



## sowanted

Wren Eloise?


----------



## Mummy2B21

Wren Phoebe
Wren Louise
Wren Una
Wren Posie
Wren Mia

Tbh wren is a strong name on its own and id consider it without a middle name x


----------



## Tigerlily01

Wren Elizabeth or Wren Isobel are nice


----------



## SilverWillow

My advice would be don't tell anyone else until she is born! It is such a pretty name and really unusual which is why you get those reactions, we had the same with Bree, some love it and some really don't.
I think it would go with a 3 syllable middle name that is not too unusual, we spent ages looking for the same thing and came up with Eliza the day before she was born!

Don't let anyone put you off your name it is so pretty!


----------



## hubblybubbly

I like Noelle as a middle name for wren, considering it for if we have girlie number 2
X


----------



## venusinfurs

LOVE the name Wren. DH doesn't unfortunately.

Wren Isabelle sounds nice
Wren Rose
Wren Harper


----------



## Larkspur

Awwww, Wren's my favourite name! OH is a little less convinced, but am working on him. (Not that it matters right now, as we're having a boy, but just in case for the future!) 

If I manage to turn him around, the middle name I want is Reed (family name). I like the 're' 're' assonance of the two names (and I love single-syllable names). If you liked the assonance too, you could get it with other names, like Reese, Therese. I quite like Wren Rae too.


----------



## KateyCakes

Love Wren! I had negative comments with my daughters name, but I didn't take any notice and now everyone says she wouldn't suit any other name.

I would have Wren Isabelle or Isabella.


----------



## time

i like wren isabelle but i feel as though something better is going to come along that will go better with wren!!


----------

